# Midnight EST?



## glass (May 12, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what time that is in GMT (or better yet BST)?


glass.


----------



## Piratecat (May 12, 2006)

Sure! Your post above occurred at 7:05 AM EST.


----------



## xmanii (May 12, 2006)

and 4:05 AM PDT


----------



## BOZ (May 12, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Sure! Your post above occurred at 7:05 AM EST.




and 6:05 Central Standard.


----------



## glass (May 12, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Sure! Your post above occurred at 7:05 AM EST.



And 12.05 local time. Which means EST is 5 hours behind BST. Which means midnight there will be 5 am here.

I don't think I need to worry about that!  


glass.


----------



## werk (May 12, 2006)

GMT is 4 hours ahead of EST.  So at midnight in New York, it's 4am in Greenwich.

You usually don't want to use GMT because of daylight savings...which may put me off by an hour.

map
http://www.worldtimezone.com/

Use a calculator.
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedform.html


----------



## jmucchiello (May 12, 2006)

werk said:
			
		

> GMT is 4 hours ahead of EST.  So at midnight in New York, it's 4am in Greenwich.
> 
> You usually don't want to use GMT because of daylight savings...which may put me off by an hour.
> 
> ...



No, GMT is 4 hours ahead of EDT (Eastern Daylight Savings Time). In the winter it is 5 hours ahead of EST (Eastern Standard Time). And I'm pretty sure the international standard is to call GMT (Greenich Mean Time) UTC (Universal Time Code) these days. I'm sure that clears everything up.


----------



## Cheiromancer (May 14, 2006)

I notice the "Boards will be down starting at midnight EST and running until around 3 AM" notice is still up.  Are they being shut down every night?  If so, to what purpose?


----------



## Piratecat (May 14, 2006)

Reindexing the search index, I think. Michael can give us more information.


----------



## BOZ (May 15, 2006)

it's up right now...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, that confused me the last few nights.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

It was down once, hasn't been down since.


----------



## BOZ (May 15, 2006)

it should have been off last night - i needed to get the sleep, but decided to stay up and post despite the snail's pace the boards were moving at.


----------

